# Insects on my tomatoes!



## Huan (Jun 14, 2011)

Can anyone identify what these bugs are and the recommended treatment? They have infested my tomatoes and the plant is suffering!


----------



## deerlakejens (Jun 27, 2011)

Those are whiteflies and you can knock them off with a light pressure water hose.


----------

